# The Tosser who drives



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

A Green TT with stripped out interior, bucket seat and gold wheels.

Sorry, but it has to be said - you are a complete twat. I hope the moderators don't think this a personal attack, as I say these words with some justification.

I stand by my comments from before today - your attitide is so far off line, it is untrue.

Not content with undertaking Lisa WITHOUT CONSENT, in the braking area, during one of her first ever laps - you managed to undertake ME recklessly at Camp Corner, whilst I was holding position behind the fucking instructor.

I totally accept you have a faster car and are a far more experienced track driver, so I question the wisdom of you turning up and driving like a prat in full knowledge there were slower and more inexperienced drivers on the track.

I watched you bully several other people too - so I know I wasn't the only one. In fact I watched one particular marshall talk to you on at least 2 occasions - God only knows how many more officials had to speak to you, or how many other drivers felt intimated by you and didn't actually speak up.

You came very close to ruining my day. I hope next time the marshalls actually stop you from driving before you piss any more people off.

As I said above, I feel this has to be said. Undoubtedly some people may disagree with me - and having paid your Â£150, you are as entitled as anyone to take your car on the track - but out of the 40+ (?) drivers out there today, only YOU gave Lisa or me any problems, and you did it TWICE - which is some feat.

<Edit Jae>


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I think this is why I didn't bother to come today. There are always people that want to prove something and are competitive and have no respect for safety or others.

I am happy that you Tim and Lisa are OK and nothing serious happened out there. I am also surprised that you didn't beat the shit out of this asshole...whoever that is.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The style of driving i observed was not really becoming with the basis of an enjoyable day for all.

As Tim has said, you may well have alot more track experience than most others that were out their toady, as you have a blue suit :lol: & your car may be slightly better prepared for track days (i.e strip out virtually the entire interior) (not sure it would actually be faster than the S4 though Tim), but that does not give you the right to bully other drivers who have paid the same amount as you or dusplay a total disregard other peoples safety (your own safety is your business).

I heard 4 different people make comment about your driving & it was not "aint he a good driver".

You knew via the attendee list, that many were new or fairly new to track days & would possibly adopt a timid approach, so tearing up behind them & scaring the shit out of them does not bode to the general friendly atmosphere that the day deserved.

I went out as a passenger in a few other cars (friends) & most were very experienced track day drivers with cars more powerful than yours, but not once did they intimedate or bully another slower driver, or even pass comment/distain at that driver & were probably at worst only held up for 2-3 corners

If you do happen to be a great track day driver, then perhaps your skills would be better displayed in a race series or more formal track event, not a friendly club based track event.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I have to agree.

Fortunately I wasn't a victim. If I had been, there would have been a 'victim' off track.

2 members told me of being overtaken as they were turning in, 1 in Quarry!!! [smiley=furious3.gif]

Not necessary. Especially when you are trying to sell at same event. For the record, because of yesterday you will never ever get a single penny of my hard earned cash. I'm sure this won't bother you as you seem to not give a sh*t what anyone else thinks.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Hmm - sounds like the cock in an Impreza on the M4 this afternoon...


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Seems a bit unfair really, maybe next time its worth having different groups, ie novice, intermediates and fast..

This is how its usually done on bike trackdays, even then ive had problems in the past, complete novices in the inters group, cause serious problems!

Understand your point can be very dangerous, especially for a beginner who has no expirience on that track... some people need to take others into consideration. The problem in this day and age is nobody gives a toss about others! whats the word coming to?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> Seems a bit unfair really, maybe next time its worth having different groups, ie novice, intermediates and fast..
> 
> This is how its usually done on bike trackdays, even then ive had problems in the past, complete novices in the inters group, cause serious problems!
> 
> Understand your point can be very dangerous, especially for a beginner who has no expirience on that track... some people need to take others into consideration. The problem in this day and age is nobody gives a toss about others! whats the word coming to?


The thing is, if the "beginners" are dangerous, taking them to one side and "having a word" will probably be to good effect. They'll learn something and try to behave. It was obvious that the marshalls talking to this driver was having no effect whatsoever. He wasn't a newbie, and knew exactly what he was doing. Driving like a cock by accident and learning from your mistakes is one thing. Driving like a cock, being arrogant about it and not altering your behaviour EVEN WHEN THE OFFICIALS GET INVOLVED is downright idiotic on a non-competitive track day.

I do wonder, though, whether they stopped him going out, eventually, as I saw a particularly heated conversation going on, and in the next 90 mins or so, didn't see the car take to the track at all... (then, having a long trip home, we left...)

Next time I'd have it run EXACTLY the same. I don't want for ONE MINUTE people to think this was a problem which could have been solved by organising it differently. Lee, take a bow mate. So many people told you "it can't be done - TT owners are apathetic about track days" and you provided one of the most fun TT meets that Lisa and I have been on. Of course nothing compares to the absolute hoot which was Portmeirion, and probably never will :lol: but seriously - a damn good meet, and the best "large" meet certainly - and that includes ALL of the nationals. (sorry TTOC committee!)


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

No your right, why should one <edit> screw it up for the rest.

If i get my car sorted, ill be up for the next trackday.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear about all of this, hopefully didn't spoil the day too much!! :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sound like you all had a great time apart from a few incidents .

I was under the impression this was a "forum only" day, so someone must know who he is :?

oh and which forum member is going to own to turning up in smart car :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> oh and which forum member is going to own to turning up in smart car :lol:


Glen from The TT Shop!

I drove it and it was a fun little car, with a rather amusing whoosh noise everytime you changed gear!

Well me and DIRY found it amusing!! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > oh and which forum member is going to own to turning up in smart car :lol:
> ...


From the viewing bank it sounded like it was sneezing :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

jampott said:


> A Green TT with stripped out interior, bucket seat and gold wheels.......SNIP............
> Sorry, but it has to be said
> <edit Jae>


If I had been in your position, I'd have had a word with him there and then, and possibly something stronger than just words.
As it is, he's gotten away with it now.

Rogue


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


Yes just that!! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rogue said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > A Green TT with stripped out interior, bucket seat and gold wheels.......SNIP............
> ...


As I may have said in another post - I was seriously considering going up and wagging my finger at him. I'm not scared of confrontation and was considerably bigger than him :lol:

However, I decided a quiet word to the marshalls was a more constructive way to deal with it.

Had I gone up and spoken to him, no doubt an argument would have ensued - with always the possibility of it getting heated - and this would have really tarnished my day. I went to drive, not to fight. I decided I would "get over it" a lot quicker if I just let it drop and concentrated on going out and getting behind the wheel again.

Having seen him (later) having ANOTHER conversation with the marshall which WAS getting rather animated, I can safely say I'm glad I let them deal with him. He was obviously trying to argue his way out of whatever was being said to him, and (hopefully) without any success.

As for "getting away with it" - I don't think he has. A trackside warning from the officials on the day (several times) and his very own thread in the flame room will hopefully make him think twice in the future. As noone appears to be sticking up for him (and are bringing even MORE stories of him being a twat to everyone's attention) I think we can safely say his cards are marked. I doubt he'd have the guts to show up to another event like this, knowing that a lot of the other drivers REALLY didn't want him on the track at the same time as them. And he can take it from me - if he ever tries to bully my car out of his path again, whether it is on the road or on a non-competitive track event, I will knock his overall-clad arse into the middle of next week - and that's a promise.

On the basis of the number of people he managed to piss off yesterday, I can imagine no one will even TRY and stop me... 8)


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jampott well done for keeping your cool.

Violence doesnt solve anything, nor to kind words :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

dj c225 said:


> jampott well done for keeping your cool.
> 
> Violence doesnt solve anything, nor to kind words :lol:


Makes good watching though!!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > jampott well done for keeping your cool.
> ...


Oi! You wouldn't have wanted your meet to be remembered as "The one where JampoTT lost his rag"... :roll:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Out of interest is the guy a forum member?

Any pics of the car, interesting to see a fully prep'd track TT.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Maybe join you....but that would be unfair on him. :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Ah sussed who it is now, i knew that car sounded familiar, on display at Poole Quay IIRC


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

jampott said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


Sorry Tim, don't hit me!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Did it look like the one in this picture?:

Modded by Jae. Sorry this is not permitted


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Did it look like the one in this picture?:
> 
> Modded, removed.


...yes...heard lots of peeps not happy with this one! Easy pickings turning up at that sort of meet on Sat - just get to the proper event and test your skills against similar specced and experianced drivers and see how you fair - shame... :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And you were so unhappy that you posted twice!! :wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> A Green TT with stripped out interior, bucket seat and gold wheels.
> 
> Sorry, but it has to be said - you are a complete twat. I hope the moderators don't think this a personal attack, as I say these words with some justification.
> 
> ...


F*cking well said Tim.

The only other on track behaviour I have witnessed like this was at Cadwell last year and it resulted in the car being undertaken barrel rolling across the infield at over 60mph.

Driving back into the pits and seeing said "victims" wife in hysteria because she thought her husband had been killed was something I wish to forget. All because someone was playing the "my cock is bigger than yours game" which is no different to saturday.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> And you were so unhappy that you posted twice!! :wink:


...did I? :lol: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > A Green TT with stripped out interior, bucket seat and gold wheels.
> ...


That doesn't sound good, Stu - I hope he climbed out safely...

Having "calmed down" on Saturday, I was in 2 minds as to whether to post or not on my return - but as I've said to a couple of people since, I'd rather make a meal of it and risk people disagreeing with me (which it doesn't seem they are) than say nothing and have him injure a forum friend next time out.

I'm glad I didn't take a pop at him trackside now. He's managed to damage himself far more with his reaction in the main forum. Not only is he STILL taking a swipe at other drivers, and still claiming to be "faster" and "better" (when it wasn't a timed event) he has effectively (and childishly) slammed the door on the Forum.

If he doesn't need the members of this forum to buy his products, I hope for his sake the external market is beig enough to support his company.

Otherwise, he'll be flogging the TT and reappearing with another stripped out car on another forum near you... :lol:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

All,

Ive ressurected this thread, with some minor ammendments. I think that this is a case of fact, and does not warrant being removed.

Please respect that the mods will NOT tollerate a personal attack on any individual. Personal attack is an attack on the CHARACTER of the individual and NOT their actions. This is a fine line, and would appreciate it if you could stick to that.

Tim has made some very good comments, and has set a precident on the forum for refraining from such abuse (99% at least).

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

jampott said:


> Having "calmed down" on Saturday, I was in 2 minds as to whether to post or not on my return - but as I've said to a couple of people since, I'd rather make a meal of it and risk people disagreeing with me (which it doesn't seem they are) than say nothing and have him injure a forum friend next time out.


Well done for the initial post and stating what you did Tim.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I asked the Instructor what he thought of the Green TT conduct on the day...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Superb !


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

omen666 said:


> I asked the Instructor what he thought of the Green TT conduct on the day...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> oh and which forum member is going to own to turning up in smart car :lol:


Nothing wrong with those mate own 2 of them!!A ForTwo and a ForFour!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

pas_55 said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > oh and which forum member is going to own to turning up in smart car :lol:
> ...


Sounds like a football team formation, not a car! :lol:


----------

